# peacocks and redtails?



## joe81 (Oct 4, 2009)

hi, i have a 40g tank and i'm planning on stocking peacock cichlids. can redtail black sharks be kept with them?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

A 40 gallon really is too small for peacocks. A 55 is more like a minimum.

I would not put a redtail black shark with peacocks, even in a larger tank.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

hollyfish2000 said:


> I would not put a redtail black shark with peacocks, even in a larger tank.


 although not an ordinary mix, I've done so frequently... what problems did you hear of or run into? 
My experiences may have been abnormally lucky, so curious on this one... thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

I have kept "Red tail black sharks" for years now & can state the following, they can be territorial and "can" harass other fish... so technically speaking they may upset mild manner Haps but in a decent size tank that isnt overstocked, I cant see an issue :thumb: 
The issue I do have is that your using a 40G.... prob best leave it out & go for 1 Male Peacock & 3 Females if its Haps you want, until you have room to fit a 55+ G tank!
Good luck

Dan


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joe81 said:


> hi, i have a 40g tank and i'm planning on stocking peacock cichlids. can redtail black sharks be kept with them?


What are the dimensions of this aquarium, and which peacocks in particular?


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL, I have a RTBS in my tank and EVERYONE is nice to the shark EXCEPT the Fryeri! They are being moved out as soon as I get my other fish sold... but Turk, my big female let him know right away who was boss.... the tank has settled down significantly but it was a war zone the first couple days.. I would NOT put in a small shark.... mine is approx 5 inches and matches the size of my larger fish(Greshakei, 1 Yellow Lab male, 1 Fryeri, Rapheal Striped Catfish and the Johanni)

They are all doing good right now, but I think better luck with be when I get them into a bigger tank...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no direct experience with RTBS. I'm just a purist when it comes to "lakes" and don't mix in fish that don't belong in their natural habitat. (OK, I made an exception for synos in my Malawi tank!)


----------

